# World-pharma.org lottery for free gear!



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2010)

Dear Members, here is now world-pharma lottery for free gear...

You can receive 100 tabs *STANBOLIC- WINSTROL  ASIA PHARMA*  total FREE!

You just need to be registered with our shop and post here 1 number from 1 to 1000.

Who will win a number,will got 100 tabs stanbolic FREE!

lottery end 31st of March!

please refs your friends to ironmagazine.com forum to play lottery for free gear.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2010)

nice.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 11, 2010)

i like this


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 11, 2010)

13, maybe throw in a birthday gift for me as well?


----------



## infam0us (Mar 11, 2010)

999


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

666


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

101 
If i win can I get some Herpes meds instead?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2010)

Dear diablomex, where is your lucky number!

Dear jcar1016, YES we can do it if you will win!

best-regards

WP


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 12, 2010)

*420  *


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 12, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear diablomex, where is your lucky number!
> 
> Dear jcar1016, YES we can do it if you will win!
> 
> ...


----------



## WFC2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

my is 310.

Big Danny, didnt you read  outlawmuscle is full of DEA?  go there. be ready for bust


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2010)

Dear members,refs your friends to lottery here!
all are welcome


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 12, 2010)

888


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 13, 2010)

guys,please refs your friends here!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2010)

69


----------



## diablomex (Mar 13, 2010)

787


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 13, 2010)

763


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Excellent marketing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wise is your words young gearwalker


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lmao @ The situation.. Sounds like wfc!! No offense man!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2010)

Dear guys you are all welcome.


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

721

And the winner will have the worst english and will probably live in Moldova somewhere down the street from World Pharma's labs..

I'm just trying to make ya think

and +2 Jaybird, good Marketing at it's best


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2010)

Dear Saney, sorry but we don't have anything to do with Moldova!


best-regards

wp


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 14, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Excellent marketing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny shit... 

714


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

cool


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2010)

you are all welcome.


----------



## hashpump (Mar 20, 2010)

oh hell why not, i have done stupider things and paid less. 

321


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

123 lol


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 20, 2010)

347


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 20, 2010)

777 lucky number


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 20, 2010)

some guys are close!


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

529!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 21, 2010)

308


----------



## dougie d (Mar 21, 2010)

*lottery*

59


----------



## dougie d (Mar 21, 2010)

how many times can i enter?


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2010)

87


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> some guys are close!



yes the are! (I know the number!)


----------



## weldingman (Mar 21, 2010)

350


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2010)

130


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2010)

348


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2010)

130


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 21, 2010)

321


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2010)

more and more close are guys...


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 22, 2010)

319 or 320...


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 22, 2010)

483


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 22, 2010)

345


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 311 or 331



Listen up God Damnit! When I land this sweet job of mine, I won't be buying you any gears.. You understand that You Dirty PR? NO GEARS FOR YOU!


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

391


----------



## weldingman (Mar 22, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> more and more close are guys...


 
What about the girls.


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> What about the girls.



+ 424

Women!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 22, 2010)

312


----------



## Big-dyl (Mar 22, 2010)

300


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2010)

Big-dyl said:


> 300


 
Pathetic!


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2010)

777


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2010)

Or 77 or 7


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 23, 2010)

309


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 23, 2010)

868


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 23, 2010)

313


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2010)

dear fredlabrute,only 1 number....now tell the one you want to play with!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 24, 2010)

Last One. You should have give more accurate rules before the contest!!!Wanted bad the free tabs!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2010)

1 more week guys, do not miss it!


----------



## Nacho450 (Mar 24, 2010)

713


----------



## weldingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Man if you guys want some winny that bad contact THE WOLF MAN, HAHAHAHAHAHA.kIDDING HE DONT GIVE AWAY NOTHING FREE, nothing for that matter.


----------



## boss (Mar 25, 2010)

i already did great guy


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

Lone Wolf, in a very legit manner, sold and shipped many great "Meds" my way. It's a shame he got banned...


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 25, 2010)

What the hell
138


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 25, 2010)

So were you just the lucky ''one''? He stole most peoples money or sent em bullshit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Lone Wolf, in a very legit manner, sold and shipped many great "Meds" my way. It's a shame he got banned...


----------



## jamez45 (Mar 25, 2010)

309


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2010)

Big bump, 3 more days!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

127


----------



## weldingman (Mar 28, 2010)

1


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2010)

999


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 28, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Man if you guys want some winny that bad contact THE WOLF MAN, HAHAHAHAHAHA.kIDDING HE DONT GIVE AWAY NOTHING FREE, nothing for that matter.


 The only thing Lone Wolf give away for free was good advice and good UGL like endolabs, but that was just in his opinion. I just did receive invisible Winny and Anavar i did ordered from him!!!!


----------



## lextronics (Mar 28, 2010)

361


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 28, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> The only thing Lone Wolf give away for free was good advice and good UGL like endolabs, but that was just in his opinion. I just did receive invisible Winny and Anavar i did ordered from him!!!!


 endolabs burned


----------



## boss (Mar 29, 2010)

76


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 29, 2010)

And the winner is......................Next contest should be about soon to come British Dragon Products!!!!If you need a Director of Marketing i'm available at 200000$ us per year!


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> And the winner is......................Next contest should be about soon to come British Dragon Products!!!!If you need a Director of Marketing i'm available at 200000$ us per year!



you wrote that wrong. it should say

"if you need direct for want marketing me please hyre, you me send you bank account number and i deposit bank not in maldova. send copy of pasport too. you give me usd and i make money for you"

hahahah

sorry, i couldnt help myself


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2010)

Last day today!

Tomorrow lottery end!

Best-regards

wp


----------



## boss (Mar 30, 2010)

k i already know i won just send me my stuff


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

A second contest with some BD stuff would give you great publicity!!!I can't wait til April 11th.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 30, 2010)

389


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

You're living where in Canada Hammer? Alberta,Saskatchewan,...


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 30, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> You're living where in Canada Hammer? Alberta,Saskatchewan,...


 
PM sent


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2010)

Dear members,lottery end..lucky number is 333, let me see who is winner!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2010)

Dear Richard Gears, you are lucky winner with number 331!

please come to our shop-register and make order of 1 box of stanobolic tabs and please let us know order eky so we will send it all total FREE!

you are welcome..congratulation

Wp


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2010)

saney got dupped . . again


----------



## Tesla (Mar 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 31, 2010)

Dear Richard Gears, you are welcome, we will add you as extra gift 30 tabs cytomel!

best-regards

wp


----------



## seunim (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf  243


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2010)

FUCK! I wanted more Orals!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 31, 2010)

*Contest*

Seems that's the time to run a new contest.UNLEASH THE DRAGON!!!!!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 31, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nice! T3 and Winny should be a welcomed addition to my summer cutter.


 And the winner is Rich of Gears!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)




----------

